# my german blue rams and angelfish are breeding - plz help



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

so on friday night we had a snow storm, and as a result my angelfish and rams went into breeding more. now don't get me wrong, both the species have laid eggs before, but the difference this time is that both of them have wigglers for the very first and seem to be taking care of them!

my first question is, what should i feed the fry when they are free swimming and done with their yoke sack?

are rams generally good parents?

heres some pictures for the viewing enjoyment









dad with eggs








mom with wigglers








another pic of mom with wigglers








close up of wigglers (kinda blurry, i need a better cam)








full tank shot

again any help is much appreciated, i would love to have the parents raise the babies!

thanks again
vince


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

No one has any advice? Is this not the proper place for my topic?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*vince0*
give us time to make a reply 

1st: congrats!

2cnd: you will want to start hatching out baby brine shrimp for the fry. 
With two batches, you will need at least 3, perhaps 4 concurrent batches of brine shrimp eggs hatching. The parents will take care of the rest! :thumb:


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol sorry I get a little impatient sometimes. When it comes to feeding brine shrimp should I suck it up in a turkey baster and feed in the general direction of the fry? Or just drop it in the tank and let the parents bring the food to the fry?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*vince0*, fry are forage feeders so in a main tank, I usually shut down pumps/filters and squirt the food to right in front of the fry as soon as they are free swimming. They will gorge themselves as will mom n dad. You will need to feed angelfish 1st, then rams or the angelfish will simply dive into the ram fry and cause havoc.

Angelfish will eat the ram fry, so you may need to be on guard for that. Long term, if you want to breed the rams, you may need to rehome the angelfish.


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

oh haha, i forgot to mention, the rams and angelfish are in seperate tanks, i also have a 55gallon community tank, which is currently housing the angelfish


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

thought it was strange that the rams managed a brood in with Angels, but it has happened! 

Well, that makes life easy... shut down pumps, use turkey baster, then turn pumps back on once food is eaten. You can use a timer for the pumps to allow them to turn back on by themselves if you don't want to risk forgetting them on. I used a cheap one and simply moved the "on" peg to 15minutes from "now" each time I shut them down. Hope that helps.


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

is it easier to do with a syringe and tubing? one of the big syringes with no needles?


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

heres some more pictures from this afternoon, the other ones were taken last night









mom and dad watching over the brood









the wigglers









dad and his brood

enjoy!


----------

